# WTB: Plants that are not in LFS + Blue shrimp



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

So if you guys did a trim and got a bundle of plants let me know what you have. I need more varieties of plants. Some in particular that I am looking for are Dwarf Hair Grass, Stargrass, Rotalas, and carpet plants. but mostly anything that I dont have will do. 

Also looking for blue tiger shrimp or green shrimp or anything compatible with cherry shrimp if anyone has any.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

NursePlaty said:


> So if you guys did a trim and got a bundle of plants let me know what you have. I need more varieties of plants. Some in particular that I am looking for are Dwarf Hair Grass, Stargrass, Rotalas, and carpet plants. but mostly anything that I dont have will do.
> 
> Also looking for blue tiger shrimp or green shrimp or anything compatible with cherry shrimp if anyone has any.


Jaxon has blues, but I got dibs for the next batch )


----------



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

There are also quite a few bts on tpt.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

northtexasfossilguy said:


> Jaxon has blues, but I got dibs for the next batch )


If only they were sold in Local Fish Stores... "/


----------



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

NursePlaty said:


> If only they were sold in Local Fish Stores... "/


Just for Pets are getting some in next week so check them out.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

bettalover said:


> Just for Pets are getting some in next week so check them out.


Ive been in contact with them for about 2 weeks. The tuesday coming up, I will be picking up 5-6 plants from them. However the only shrimps they said that might be coming in are the following:
Marble Shrimp 
Mountain Bee Shrimp 
Red Nose Shrimp 
Red Fire Shrimp 
Tiger Shrimp 
Bumble Bee Shrimp 
Blueberry Shrimp

I would get the Blueberry shrimp but they are also of the Neocardina genus and would interbreed with my RCS which I dont want happening. I want Blue Tigers .


----------

